# OKC/DFW Meet and Greet/show



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I'd like to put together an OKC/Dallas/Fort Worth get-together with a twist.

Calling all DIYMA forum members in the area! On June 5th I will be attending a show in Durant, Oklahoma, midway between OKC and DFW. It's the area's annual Magnolia Festival and sees roughly 20,000 people into Durant for the event. Along with the Festival will be a Sound Creations Locals Night MECA show. I'd like to try to get as many people as possible out to the show to have a serious DIYMA presence. I've talked to Tony Goza, the event coordinator, and he's agreed to the idea. To make the drive and attendance at the show a little more appealing, I am going to add *prize money* to the pot. If you are a DIYMA member that posts in this thread with the intent on attending and you compete in the SQ portion of the event you are eligible for the prize money*. The highest scoring car in the SQ event overall will get $50.00 out of my pocket. The second highest score will get $25.00. If you're a MECA member the SQ event is $10 to enter, $15 for non-members. None of that entry money will come back to me in any way, and Tony, the event coordinator, will hand my money out to the winners.

So..what gives? Well, I hear about all these great sounding cars and never get to actually HEAR them. This is my chance to see what your car sounds like, and for that privilege I am putting money on the table. Simple as that. I am not in any way part of a 12v company, I am not sponsored, and have nothing to gain from this but the chance to hear more cars. I have no idea how many people will take advantage of this, but I hope some of you do! Please, come on up to Durant and lets hang out and listen to each others' cars and meet face to face! 

-Todd



> Dear Competitors,
> 
> 
> As you know we are hosting "Locals Night" once a month at our store, Sound Creations, in Durant, OK to help competitors prepare for the Autofest Series.. Thus far the shows have been a huge success and grow with every event that passes. I want to personally thank you for making this happen.
> ...


* I think it's only fair to exclude Extreme/Masters class. You guys take home all the gold outside of your class anyway, I am sure you'll understand!


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Nearly 100 reads an nobody is interested. To be quite honest I am rather surprised by this turn of events. I was rather hoping to hear some cars this weekend that didn't suck! Is there something about what I have proposed that is putting people off? If so, I can change it...!

My place is a little out of the way in Piedmont, OK, but I would be willing to host a GTG there if there is interest and it's the 'show' format that is turning people away. I've got a HUGE backyard that would happily hold 20 cars (assuming it hadn't rained the day before...gets a little squishy) or would be quite willing to get together individually if there is just one of you interested. It would have to be a weekend where there is no scheduled MECA show, but I'm all for meeting anyone in the area and spending some time listening! All I get to hear is SPL trucks 

-Todd


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

You nailed it for me. I simply don't feel a show setting is a good place for a g2g. Too much going on distracts from the reason most showed up. I personally don't care to compete even though a local SQ champion has begged me to several times. Just not in my blood but meeting fellow enthusiests and hearing their systems sure is. Also the notice is a little short. Definately gotta let everyone know at least a month in advance so they can tie up loose ends at home, adjust their work schedule, save up for gas money, etc. Honestly I'm wanting to see my homies from the DFW area again but schedules simply havn't lined up right lately


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Thanks for posting and letting me know where I've gone wrong. These MECA competitions are so friendly and easygoing that each one is a bit like a g2g/BS session. It's a one-legged-jumping-jack situation for the judges, but notsomuch for the competitors. There's SO much deadtime I figured it would make for a great chance to hang out and talk cars! The location also seemed like a good meeting place; closer to DFW than OKC but I got the feeling there were more LoneStar folks into SQ than locally. Add in the family oriented Festival environment and it seemed like a winner to me.

I think a G2G too much later into the summer might be of questionable value from a heat perspective. It gets H O T in my car during a listening session with two people and no airflow. 

If there's anyone else out there with an interest in a more generalized G2G later in the year, let me know. Maybe I'd be better off just sitting back and waiting for you guys down there to put something together that I drive down for? <shrugs>

-Todd


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd be interested in a g2g at some point. This weekend is a little short notice (some of it my fault for not checking this earlier). I live down in Norman, so the drive to durant or DFW isn't too bad either way, but again, I'd need a bit more heads up in order to attend. 

Let me know if you want to plan something (hopefully by then I'll have my system going).


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Awesome! Someone local(ish)!

My weekends are going to be pretty freaking booked with shows for the month; 
June:
5th: 2x show in Durant
12th: 2x show in Mcalester
19th: Nothing!
26th: 3x BigBoysToys show in Sherman, Tx
July:
3rd: 1x Locals Night show in Durant
17th: 2x show in Stringtown (?!), OK

But I remain optimistic that there's time in there somewhere to get some folks together!

-Todd


----------



## Joehs (Apr 27, 2010)

I've been thinking about going to the autofest show in Mcallister in two weeks. Still unsure as to whether or not I can make it, and if I did it would be purely as a spectator. My truck is not near competition level, nor will it even be close to ready by that point. 

But, I still might swing out there. I really don't have much better to do on Saturdays


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

Cool! I'll be there if you can make it out...
-Todd


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm too far away to make it (especially on short notice), but bump for you.

I'm going to have a GTG sometime in the coming months (more info in my thread here). If you think you'd be up for the drive (or even fly) to Alabama, come on out, man. I'd love to have you.

Also, the MECA finals are in mid-October. Will you be showing up? If so, that should be a good chance to hear some really great cars. just not sure how accessible they'll all be, but I'll have my car open to anyone who wants to listen.


----------



## highly (Jan 30, 2007)

I will be out for Finals; I don't see any reason I won't have points enough.

Speaking of which, I need to figure out exactly when that is and decide how the heck I am going to drive from here to there and back without exceeding the number of days in a weekend. I'm teaching all of October, so it's going to be fun. Since I might have to get someone to cover for me a bit, I better start the process now!

Thanks for the invite to your get together, but as you mentioned it is a bit of a hike. If I think I can swing it, though, it'll be under consideration! Really looking forward to meeting all you guys out there!

-Todd


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

finals are Oct 16th in Lebanon, Tn.
Details are on the site in the Event page.


----------



## ItalynStylion (May 3, 2008)

I might make it up there for this event. I'm doubting my MS8 will be here by the end of the week so for the moment I have no TA, EQ, active crossovers, or individual driver level matching....soooo, it's hard to make the drive to actually compete. I also have an install to do this weekend for a friend so we'll see what the rest of the week looks like.


----------



## SoundCreations - Autofest (Sep 4, 2009)

Todd- 

I wanted to thank you for this post. I understand peoples position on competition, however I do feel feel these events are great venues for new crossover potential.
So far at every show, we have had new blood take interest in SQ. It has everything to do with people like you. Car show participants are curious to what your doing, you let them listen, and now they see there is more to car audio than just "how loud and annoying" it can be. 

Sure, you'll have ones that build great systems that could care less if they ever let anyone else than a "judge" listen to it, but they can compete elsewhere. We really are not worried about having elitist here, we do however want to be able to help others understand what we are doing, and bring more in to this hobby/sport, however you look at it!


I would love to see this take place if not here this time perhaps in August 7th & 8th at our big finale on Either Saturday or Sunday. I will have unlimited space for a GTG. As a matter of fact, I could even do DIYMA Section. We have a really special show planned in August, and would love for all that would like to be involved, to be here.


----------



## trebor (Jun 30, 2008)

Hey Todd, I've got a car club event this weekend so no go for me, but I do look forward to a g2g with everyone soon. I still havent got anything installed yet. As soon as I started, my car got hit by a hail storm and I'd rather not do much else until I get my car back from the bodyshop which won't be until august.


----------

